
4th RISC-V Workshop Proceedings - vanjoe
https://riscv.org/2016/07/4th-risc-v-workshop-proceedings/
======
nabla9
At least one big use case. NVIDIA: We will build a new control processor core
from RISC-V ISA

[https://1nv67s1krw3279i5yp7fko14-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-...](https://1nv67s1krw3279i5yp7fko14-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/Tue1100_Nvidia_RISCV_Story_V2.pdf)

------
asb
I blogged a summary of the various talks here, which may be of interest
[http://www.lowrisc.org/blog/2016/07/notes-from-the-fourth-
ri...](http://www.lowrisc.org/blog/2016/07/notes-from-the-fourth-risc-v-
workshop/). With lowRISC, we've established a not-for-profit project aiming to
produce volume silicon of a complete open-source SoC using the RISC-V ISA. If
you have any questions, ask away!

